

A quick and simple image placeholder service - dongsheng
http://placehold.it/

======
yarone
Similar (and more interesting?) service launched (and was posted on HN) about
1 year ago: <http://placekitten.com/>

~~~
dave1010uk
Or: <http://placedog.com>

------
kingkool68
[http://www.russellheimlich.com/blog/list-of-dummy-image-
gene...](http://www.russellheimlich.com/blog/list-of-dummy-image-generators/)

------
spektom
I wonder in what situation such a service can be used? Thanks.

------
gcb
The referrer log of this should be interesting :)

